# Is My Codds a Fake?



## oldschool (Nov 17, 2011)

First Post!
 I was searching the web for info on a bottle when I came across this page
 http://www.codds-n-odds.co.uk/fake.html
 About half way down is a bottle that looks like mine.
 Please have a look at my pics and tell me what you think.
 Also, I would like to know if it is English or American.
 I would like to upload a pic of the bottom as well.
 Can I do that in a reply to this post?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not a codd expert but my perception is 99.9% of codds are not fakes and 99.9% of codds are not American.


----------



## oldschool (Nov 17, 2011)

It would seem to me that It would be a lot of trouble to fake one of these.
 Unless they were worth an awful lot of money!
 Here is a pic of the bottom. I don't know if it will show, but there is some double embossing there.


----------



## imukdiver (Nov 17, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking. Why bother faking a bottle that is not only common for an english bottle, but not worth much money anyway ?


----------



## luckiest (Nov 17, 2011)

it could be worth a bit with the blue marble, you should look at the U.K. forum


----------



## oldschool (Nov 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  luckiest
> 
> it could be worth a bit with the blue marble, you should look at the U.K. forum


 
 Do you have a link to the U.K. Forum?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2011)

I can help you.. these codds were made for use in India. They are still used there, and they have all the attributes of an antique British-style codd, except they are still being produced, or if not, then up until very recently.. I have one.. bought it at an antique store, and learned the truth afterwards, as is so often the case.. it's still a neat addition to a bottle collection if you don't have any antique ones..!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2011)

..and by the way.. welcome to the forum Dan!! []


----------



## oldschool (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank You,
 I've just found an old post from 2004 in this very forum that explains all.
 This forum is a great resource. I have others I'll be asking about later!


----------



## David Fertig (Nov 17, 2011)

They are still making them for kids in China.  I've bought a few in different Chinese groceries for the novelty.  Most that I've had are kind of a very sweet Sprite taste.

 Here's a pic from the net.


----------



## David Fertig (Nov 17, 2011)

Another.  This one from:

 http://www.delish.com/food/recalls-reviews/whats-new-at-the-fancy-food-show

_If youâ€™ve ever opened a bottle of soda and thought to yourself â€œYou know, this soda would be just perfect if only there were a marble inside the container,â€ youâ€™re in luck. From Japan comes Marble Pop, four flavors of soda in a funky looking bottle (which the company describes as â€œCodd-neckedâ€) that can only be opened by pressing the top into a marble inserted in the lid (The marble is held in place by the soda's carbonation). The marble then sinks down into the soda leaving you free to enjoy the strawberry, green apple, and blueberry flavors as well as the enigmatically named â€œoriginalâ€. The companyâ€™s promoters call it a â€œfun interactive drinkâ€ and say itâ€™s a gimmick thatâ€™s been used in Japan for years. _ 

 Which leads to:

 http://www.marblepop.com/


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 17, 2011)

so its not a fake and its not american.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 17, 2011)

yours is fake no doubt,,, its the same exact picture as on the fakes site...


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 17, 2011)

My 21y old buys those at World Market...she loves them.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 17, 2011)

if its being used in India as a codd bottle its not a fake.
 A fake is an item designed to deceive.


----------



## oldschool (Nov 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> yours is fake no doubt,,, its the same exact picture as on the fakes site...


 
 Having read your reply I realized you are right! I accidentally uploaded the picture I saved from the site I linked to.
 Here is my bottle.


----------



## David Fertig (Nov 18, 2011)

From The Hindu http://www.thehindu.com/todays-paper/tp-national/tp-karnataka/article1132808.ece  dated Jan. 28, 2011

 Almost anybody who grew up in Mangalore around 30 years ago would have rushed to goodangadis (small shops) with the few paise he or she had saved up and asked for goli soda: the soda bottle with the marble.

 Prabhashankar Rao is the owner of one of the few goli soda shops in the city. Dust has settled on the numerous empty goli soda bottles in Mr. Rao's shop in Mahakalipadpu. 

 â€œI have stopped line sale, and only make soda when stock is over. Earlier, I had five people working for me,â€ he said. Line sale refers to delivering soda bottles to shops in a wooden carrier attached to the back of a bicycle.

 Another goli soda shop in Jeppu Market has the tall wooden structure with small square holes to hold the bottles. However, the proprietor of the shop was out on â€œline saleâ€ both times this correspondent visited the shop.

 Competition

 Five years after Mr. Rao set up his shop, Thumbs-Up and Torino came into the picture. Goli soda was then available in four flavours: chappe soda (tasteless), nannari (sweet flavour made from the root of a plant), ginger and Impto (cola). Back then, it sold for seven paise. The company manufactured drinks sold for a few rupees Mr. Rao recalled. Now even though it is â€œcompetitivelyâ€ priced at Rs. 4, Mr. Rao claimed that it was still cost-effective. 

 Jayram Shetty, a petty shop owner who sells goli soda, said even three years ago goli soda sold better than it did now. â€œWhen they shut the liquor shops, this too got hitâ€. 

 The magic marble

 Goli soda bottles are manufactured with the marble fixed at the bottleneck making them re-usable. Sudarshan, Mr. Rao's son said that the bottles were washed before re-use, and the rubber ring which held the marble in place can be replaced.

 Mr. Shetty said he did not let customers take away the soda bottles as it was expensive to replace (One costs Rs. 15). 

 Other bottles comparatively cost lesser to replace if broken, he said. 

 Making goli soda was an exact art: if you don't pay attention to the number of times you swing the handle of the soda machine, the excess pressure can make the marble pop out of the bottle. Mr. Rao knows by experience; he has several knobs on his body from being hit by a marble.

 Sudarshan said in interior areas, goli soda was still popular, but his father disagreed. â€œI could educate my son because I had this (soda shop), but he will not want to continue it,â€ Mr. Rao said. 

 Sudarshan, who holds a diploma in mechanical engineering, sits in his father's shop only on holidays.


----------



## David Fertig (Nov 18, 2011)

And from http://www.parrikar.com/blog/2009/11/19/codd-soda-bottle/

 I have fond memories of childhood summer days slaked by the mere sight of the Codd soda bottle â€“ named after its British inventor Hiram Codd. In Goa we knew it as â€œGuddechi baatliâ€ and possession of the embedded â€œgoddoâ€ (the glass marble) gave many a young brat not inconsiderable bragging rights.

 Today the Codd bottle is on the verge of retirement. Khandelwal Glass Works in India and another company in Japan are believed to be the last two surviving manufacturers of this relic. 

 Sightings of the Codd bottle have now become scarce in Panjim. I managed to wangle a sample from the Mohan Cold Drink House in Cortin. However, the traditional wooden opener was not to be found. You may remember the â€˜expertsâ€™ in the art of opening this bottle â€“ they could lengthen the duration of the hiss by controlling the pressure on the marble as it dislodged.

 For a historical perspective on soda bottles, see this.


----------



## David Fertig (Nov 18, 2011)

Getting closer.

 A row of bottles of Banta, an orange-flavoured drink, with lemons on top at a stall outside the Qutb complex in Delhi. Banta comes in Codd-necked bottles which have a marble as a stopper. The bottles are filled upside down, the pressure of the liquid forcing the marble into the neck of the bottle to form a seal against a rubber ring.


----------



## David Fertig (Nov 18, 2011)

Got it!

 http://coddbottle.tradeindia.com/

 http://coddbottle.tradeindia.com/Exporters_Suppliers/Exporter13076.589041/Embossed-Bottle-.html

 It's not an exact match for embossing, but I believe it answers your question.

 Anyone want to go into business here in the good ol' US?

_About Us


 Khandelwal Glass Works is one of the oldest Industry (established 1932 at Sasni (Hathras/ Mahamaya Nagar, UP.) glass manufacturing with brand name Victory & Deco Codd Bottles since 1981. The company is holding membership of â€œAll India Glass Manufacture Federation' and U.P. Glass Manufacture syndicate'.

 Khandelwal Glass Works feels proud to be the only manufactures of Empty Codd Bottles in India.

 Management

 Company's vision

 The vision of the company is to be the forerunner in the industry and supply the best products to its valued customer.

 Key Personnel

 Name: Mr. Sanjay Jain
 Designation: Managing Director
 Background: Mr. Sanjay Jain is MD of the company. He has vast industrial experience and has been the guiding force behind the immense success of the company.

 Our Unique Product

 Khandelwal Glass Works, the sole manufacturer & worldwide exporter of Empty Codd Bottles presents codd bottles in unique shape in different colors â€“ white, Blue, Green and in any color of customers' choice in bulk quantity in different capacity with world class quality. Embossed bottle are also available for customer brand identity. 

 What are Codd Bottles

 A British soft swig maker based in South East London, Hiram Codd of camber well, designed, developed and patented the Codd bottle for carbonated drinks in the year 1872. It would never need a cork to form the closure because trapped in its neck it had a glass ball or marble which could not leave the neck chamber. This allowed the bottle to be used many times without the expenditure of a cork. The bottle was filled under gas pressure forcing the marble into the lip where it met rubber washer retained in groove. The marble was forced against the washer forming a perfect airtight seal. The codd bottle is widely used to pack carbonated drinks like soda water/ aerated water. The codd bottle is also popularly known as banta, kancha bottle, goli bottle, soda bottle, goti bottle ect in India.

 What is Soda water/ Aerated Water

 Soda water/ Aerated water is plain water into which carbon dioxide gas is dissolved. Soda water is of two kinds i.e. Plain soda water (Aerated soda water) and flavored soda water (Aerated beverages). In plain soda water carbonic acid gas and sodium bicarbonate solution under pressure are mixed with pure water. Flavored soda water contains flavors of lemon, ginger, masala soda, milk rose, mango, cola, orange, pineapple etc in syrup base and this preparation is also made using carbonic acid gas under pressure.

 Bottle Accessories

 Label: - You can put stylish & attractive design paper / plastic label of different colors on your bottle for brand identity & unique presentations. We can provide you assistance.
 Bottle Opener: - Bottle Opener are to open the bottle

 Bottle Opener are of two different kinds:
     1. Regular size are of wooden, plastic & metal material and in different colors.
     2. Opener for whistling are uniquely designed to give whistling sound while opening the bottle
     3. Opener for take away Bottles. These opener can be supplied by us. These are available with Empty Codd Bottles.

 Bottle Washing Brush: - It is uniquely designed to wash & clean the empty used bottle properly either manually or by machine (single, double & four brush bottle washing machine).
 Rubber Ring (Washer): - It is placed in a a groove near the mouth opening of the bottle
 Glass Ball or Marble: - It would not leave the neck chamber of the bottle.

 Factory Tour


 Factory Size (in sq. feet/ sq. meter): Factory is spread over a sprawling area of 25, 000 square meter and is located 175 Kms away from Delhi on Aligarh â€“ Agra  highway NH No. 93.
 Factory Address: Khandelwal Glass Works, Tehsil â€“ Sasni, District- Hathras (Mahamaya Nagar), Uttar Pradesh, (India).

 Project Report

 The climatic conditions, humid & hot summer season produces immense requirement of Soda, Lemon, Lemonade & Juices. So cold drinks, Soda drink businesses provide a wide opportunity to grow and flourish with developed machinery and production methods, lesser efforts and manpower. This industry can be made be made highly profitable with expert supervision and suggestions from time to time. You can make this more profitable._


----------



## deepbluedigger (Nov 18, 2011)

Fake? I don't think so. 

 There were quite a few companies here in the UK that used codd bottles into the late 1940s and the 1950s. The latest date they are believed to have been used is 1964. So I think this one, and very similar bottles embossed with the names of other UK companies, were among the latest codds made and used here in Britain, probably during the 1950s. Which is why they are machine made, and why they are very similar in style to recent codds from India.


----------



## the coddfather (Sep 20, 2013)

do you think so deepbluedigger?im not sure.....i knew they were made and used regularly up until the 20s then quite a few went on a bit longer but ive never seen one like that in the picture[&o]whereabouts in yorkshire are you from?im from featherstone near pontefract[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 20, 2013)

The site is 
 "Fake, Reproduction
 & Modern
 Codds & Minerals"
 Unfortunately, they don't state or even speculate for each one so there's nothing to go on.
 I call "modern".


----------



## deepbluedigger (Sep 21, 2013)

Yup, I'm sure coddfather.

 Also worth asking: why would anyone go to the trouble and expense of 'faking' these codds? They've been known by collectors since at least the 1970s (and so can't have anything to do with the much more recent problems of fake bottles), when coloured marble codds weren't even rated highly. The expense of production, from mould making to blowing to trickling them onto the market, would probably rule out a profit motive.

 I'm in York, but these days mostly dig (not very often) in Lincs.


----------

